# Hello from a new member



## yonster (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to say hello before I start posting annoying questions.

I've been interested in coffee for a while but recently made a major investment in a Rocket Cellini and a Eureka Zenith 65E.

When away from home (which is half the time at the moment) I'm an Aeropresser.

So, er, hello.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice gear, I just got a Eureka Zenith 65E so still getting used to it.


----------



## yonster (Apr 28, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice gear, I just got a Eureka Zenith 65E so still getting used to it.


Same here. I'm struggling getting the quantity of coffee and the fineness of the grind balanced correctly.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you weighing?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Hullo. Welcome!


----------



## yonster (Apr 28, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Are you weighing?


No. Just tried using the timer so far.


----------

